# Cloghog anyone tried it



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone out there tried the cloghog with a pressurewasher?http://www.cloghog.com/?gclid=CM75zazeyK8CFcJM4AodYDkqaA 
How does it compare to a small jetter? The are reasonably priced and I considered getting one for the few times I have needed a jetter for side work?


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

What kind of pressure washer?
For 2" maybe.
There is only so much you can do with lower GPM and pressure,no matter what you put on the end of it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I wouldn't buy from them. I don't want to help out a company that is trying to get homeowners to do stuff themselves vs calling a pro out to do the job right.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

drtyhands said:


> What kind of pressure washer?
> For 2" maybe.
> There is only so much you can do with lower GPM and pressure,no matter what you put on the end of it.


I agree with you however we have a general jetset at work that doesn't have any better specs than my pressure washer. The cleaning it does is minimal at best. After using a harbin at the last place, they all seem underpowered and underwatered.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm sure it would work but it won't work the way a proper jetter should. Get some Pirhana jet hose and nozzles sized and drilled for your particular jetter. The generic Chinese nozzle that you get isn't going to maximize your cleaning power like a custom drilled one would. The right set-up won't cost that much more but it'll work much better.









Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> I considered getting one for the few times I have needed a jetter for *side work*?


Ut Ohhh... :whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

This thread will soon be closed

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Why? Nobody been shot, maimed or killed in this thread....


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Not that we admit too.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Ut Ohhh... :whistling2:


I thought about it.
Nice enough guy to let chill out on a Sunday.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

so side work is a no no or what


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

revenge said:


> so side work is a no no or what


That would be considered theft from your employer


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> That would be considered theft from your employer


No theft from my employer would be taking the jetter out of the back of my van and using that for sidework which I will not do.

What I do on my time is not his concern and damn sure not theft. 
I would appreciate it if you didn't attack my character as you do not know me.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i wouldnt think it would be theft either i mean now i gonna start testing backflows on the side so would that be considered theft since i test for him to


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Ut Ohhh... :whistling2:


 
Damn Deer and I was liking you!


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

revenge said:


> i wouldnt think it would be theft either i mean now i gonna start testing backflows on the side so would that be considered theft since i test for him to


 
Yes its theft...if you were not doing it then they would be calling a company to do it. You breaking the law I'm sure as well.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

do you just type to argue or what by backflow testing law i can test on my own and i can pull permits to maybe you need to think before you type and as for you not liking someone because they doin side jobs thats just a joke to


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

In construction it's a little different.It is big chunk income.
I would let an employee buy material on my account so he coudld get a great price.Hell I've had employers give me the copper for a repipe.I know the hundreds of thousands I put on their non working wives credit cards:thumbsup:.

Service work is a different bird.Little chip income,bit by bit.An employer has a hard time knowing he can trust a guy on an hour to hour basis given the endless amount of varying personalities of customers.The material is more labor intensive of an investment to follow.
Hundreds of people can find out in a month that such and such plumbing's number one guy does side work,"Here,I got his number if you want it"

Just don't feel like a good Idea.

What does your say about it?


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

revenge said:


> do you just type to argue or what by backflow testing law i can test on my own and i can pull permits to maybe you need to think before you type and as for you not liking someone because they doin side jobs thats just a joke to


 
I can't even understand what you've written.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

ok let me make it simple i paid for my class i paid for my guage and i am certified under my name so if i start testing back flows its not theft cause i am legaly able to test and in some citys i a leagaly able to pull permits to install to so for you to call it theft cause i dont test just for my boss is just ignorent on your part


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Yes its theft...if you were not doing it then they would be calling a company to do it. You breaking the law I'm sure as well.


dont just type to hear yourself think make sure you have evidence before you start calling people thiefs ok


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

*Q*



revenge said:


> ok let me make it simple i paid for my class i paid for my guage and i am certified under my name so if i start testing back flows its not theft cause i am legaly able to test and in some citys i a leagaly able to pull permits to install to so for you to call it theft cause i dont test just for my boss is just ignorent on your part


 
Uh ok 

Are you certified to test them or are you installing them?

If you installing them based on you testing cert you might be wrong..or I might



> This is the explanation of a flowchart that identifies who is authorized to install backflow prevention assemblies. This flowchart is published as Appendix A of RG-478.
> 
> Yes, if you are any one of these:
> 
> ...


I was always told that a tester could not do installs. It's up to the state not the city.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

revenge said:


> ok let me make it simple i paid for my class i paid for my guage and i am certified under my name so if i start testing back flows its not theft cause i am legaly able to test and in some citys i a leagaly able to pull permits to install to so for you to call it theft cause i dont test just for my boss is just ignorent on your part


 Do you have a co. name you pull permits under?

Do you have WC & liability insurance?

Do you have a Master plumbers, & contractors license?

Just asking, not critisizing, cuz we are required to have all these things, in order to pull a permit, and it would be hardly worth while getting all these for side jobs. And especially back flow testing is so cut throat here.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

yes but some citys take up their own laws as you should know so yes i am certified back flow tester so yes i can test on my own with no problems and depending what city i am in i can install and pull permits for my self. but before you start calling people thiefs you need to make sure what you are talking about i agree not all city let you but by tsbpe i can even install new back flows as long as they have unions and i am replacing with same one get more info before you start calling people theifs buddy


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

How did we go from jetters, to side jobs, to backflow testing?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

just pm you my liscens number look it before you contiue bumping your lips


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Damnnnnnn son

This is getting ugly

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

so do i have more indorsments than you


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

revenge said:


> just pm you my liscens number look it before you contiue bumping your lips


If you hold a journeyman's, just get your masters and start a legit backflow company. Just some advise.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

revenge said:


> so do i have more indorsments than you


 
I have no "indoresments" I do have some "endorsements" though.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Seagulls Attack! - YouTube


 
Your making me want to go to the beach.:laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> I have no "indoresments" I do have some "endorsements" though.


this coming from the guy that just got his j mans and hasnt had it for even year yet lol i done with you you make me laugh


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Seagulls Attack! - YouTube



If you listen real close you hear him say "Ok now go poop on that little girl on the other side of the beach and you'll get more".


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

revenge said:


> this coming from the guy that just got his j mans and hasnt had it for even year yet lol i done with you you make me laugh


 
"i done with you" 

...is this for real? Someone is messing with us.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> If you hold a journeyman's, just get your masters and start a legit backflow company. Just some advise.


 depending what city i am in i can replace and repair i can most definitly test in all the citys surrounding me and their wont be an issue only one i cant touch is for fire sprinkler. There is roughly 8 citys surrounding where i live each one is diffrent, as for their laws and requirments. I am working on my masters but i am saving up to pay for the prep corse and hotel stay. Cause i want to do my prep corse in austin per tex and i was gonna study but like you said its better off taking a prep corse so that is in makeing.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> "i done with you"
> 
> ...is this for real? Someone is messing with us.


You were the one moving your mouth accusing me of not being a plumber and what ever have you. I didnt start this mess you did. I pm you my info and now you know the facts. so where it goes from here its up to you


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Damn Deer and I was liking you!


I quite frankly do not feel that sidejobs are theft. My boss knows about them and I have even done a few for him (close friends and family). Theft is taking something that belongs to someone else. No person has ownership in a job until it's started or a contract is signed. What I do on my time is up to me. As far as stealing customers I have never done that and have no intentions to although I know that is how alot of plumbers get started in the biz. They service someones customers really well and when they make a transition they woo them over it's still not theft imho but unethical I would think.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey hey.. I thought this thread was gonna be shut down before someone get shot,maimed or killed....


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

almost did lol


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone tried the clog hog?:thumbup:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

If they are your gauges and you pay for the cert for it and yourself and it's ok buy the city I think it's cool.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> Anyone tried the clog hog?:thumbup:


 i saw one my buddy made and it worked real good so i would go for it for the price what you gonna lose but i would get high powered pressure washer to be on the safe side


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> If they are your gauges and you pay for the cert for it and yourself and it's ok buy the city I think it's cool.


yes mr okie i paid for everything and yes and cities around me do accept me testing so everything is good


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Calm down.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Only master plumbers with liability ins. In the state of Texas shall be able to secure plumbing jobs.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

justin said:


> Only master plumbers with liability ins. In the state of Texas shall be able to secure plumbing jobs.


Not sure about texas but here in Indiana anyone can clean a drain.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sounds like he said he has a masters license. He's working on his masters I guess.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> Not sure about texas but here in Indiana anyone can clean a drain.


I feel sorry for indiana


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

This company (southwaste.com/insidepage11.php) operates in your area Justin without a license and advertises it on their website . Get em


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

playme1979 said:


> This company (southwaste.com/insidepage11.php) operates in your area Justin without a license and advertises it on their website . Get em


It does no good. They would rather chase down licensed plumbers who pay all there fees and are legit before taking on a hack.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

justin said:


> It does no good. They would rather chase down licensed plumbers who pay all there fees and are legit before taking on a hack.


I agree ,but the company in question is a multi-state hack. With multiple offices in the state of Texas. With unlicensed hacks running sewer machine's and jetter's all over the state. Plus they have all the evidence on their website to bust em .


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeh, just like here in VA. Try to complain and see what happens. 
Wait for it..................



















Nothing at all, not suprised


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

But those hacks are THEIVES why can't you get em arrested?


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> But those hacks are THEIVES why can't you get em arrested?


If I could believe me I would , but I can't get involved. politics ,but if anyone is interested in filing a complaint heres the email lol 
([email protected])


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

they really dont care i have reported handy hacks before and nothing happens


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

revenge said:


> depending what city i am in i can replace and repair i can most definitly test in all the citys surrounding me and their wont be an issue only one i cant touch is for fire sprinkler. There is roughly 8 citys surrounding where i live each one is diffrent, as for their laws and requirments. I am working on my masters but i am saving up to pay for the prep corse and hotel stay. Cause i want to do my prep corse in austin per tex and i was gonna study but like you said its better off taking a prep corse so that is in makeing.


Ok, we know your saying its ok with city to do this. But what happens if you replace or repair one of these BFP, & something happens, & it floods the place, or gets a couple grand in damage. You got insurance for that? How about if you get hurt, or drop the BFP on your foot, & you can't work. Then what?
I'm not trying to bash ya, just trying to make you see risks you may be taking. And I also know BF testing, aint gonna make you rich.
IMO, you would be better off, running this through the boss's co. & just having him give you a flat rate. Cuz alot of these jobs that you test at, probably need other plumbing work done, that you are not licensed or insured, to do on your own.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

revenge said:


> depending what city i am in i can replace and repair i can most definitly test in all the citys surrounding me and their wont be an issue only one i cant touch is for fire sprinkler. There is roughly 8 citys surrounding where i live each one is diffrent, as for their laws and requirments. I am working on my masters but i am saving up to pay for the prep corse and hotel stay. Cause i want to do my prep corse in austin per tex and i was gonna study but like you said its better off taking a prep corse so that is in makeing.


 
You may want to check on that. As far as I know you must have a Masters to contract plumbing work for the public. I never heard of an exemption for backflow testing, although one may exist. No city can make any rule that goes against the state. 

Take the A-Aces prep course, I have seen both books and aces blows away the PHCC course.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

just got off the phone with tsbp it took an hour but igot the info a ccording to them I am legally able to test and repair as long as I don't cut into the system to replace now if the city I live in allows me to replace and something goes wrong I am screwed he said I am better off bust testing and repairing. And if it needs to be replaced just let a master plumber do it so I won't ha-e any issues


----------

